# Beton auf Folie, geht das?



## frosch54 (2. Jan. 2010)

Hallo aus Spanien,

ich bin ganz neu hier und habe gleich folgende Frage: In unserem Garten will ich einen Teich mit Bachlauf bauen, da wir hier ideales leicht abfallendes Gelände haben. Teichfolie gibt es auch hier in Spanien aber wir haben folgendes Problem. Unser Hund springt liebend gerne bei jeder Gelegenheit ins Wasser und ich habe Angst, dass er mit den Krallen die Folie zerstört. Daher die Idee auf die Folie Beton zu verteilen, dann kann man z.B. im Bauchlauf schon Steine aus der Umgebung in den noch weichen Beton stecken und erhält evtl. so ein natürliches Bild. Die Folie auf der Unterseite könne dann das Wasser "abfangen", dass durch evtl Risse sonst ins Erdreich versickern würde. Außerdem wäre die Folie gegen die nicht unerhebliche UV Strahlung hier geschützt.

Meine Frage wäre: Geht das so, oder ist zu befürchten, dass die Folie durch den frischen Beton mit der Zeit zersetzt/zerstört wird? Habt Ihr sonst dazu Ideen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Rolf


----------



## Christine (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Beton auf Folie, geht das?*

Hallo Rolf,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns am Teich.

Direkt auf Folie? Einige haben das mit Hilfe von Verbundmatten oder Vlies bewerkstelligt. Versuch mal die Suchfunktion mit "Hundeteich" oder Zement. Oder guck Dir die Teichbau-Dokus von *Simon* oder *Mitch* an.


----------



## karsten. (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Beton auf Folie, geht das?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> 
> .......Oder guck Dir die Teichbau-Dokus von *Simon* oder *Mitch* an.



und den 
und das
und das vielleicht

mfG


----------



## HaMaKi (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Beton auf Folie, geht das?*

Hallo Rolf,

wenn Du den Link in meiner Signatur anklickst, und dann unter "Teichprojekt" oder "Bachlauf" schaust, könnte Dir das vielleicht auch noch weiter helfen.

Marita


----------



## sunnycrocket (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Beton auf Folie, geht das?*



frosch54 schrieb:


> Hallo aus Spanien,
> 
> ich bin ganz neu hier und habe gleich folgende Frage: In unserem Garten will ich einen Teich mit Bachlauf bauen, da wir hier ideales leicht abfallendes Gelände haben. Teichfolie gibt es auch hier in Spanien aber wir haben folgendes Problem. Unser Hund springt liebend gerne bei jeder Gelegenheit ins Wasser und ich habe Angst, dass er mit den Krallen die Folie zerstört. Daher die Idee auf die Folie Beton zu verteilen, dann kann man z.B. im Bauchlauf schon Steine aus der Umgebung in den noch weichen Beton stecken und erhält evtl. so ein natürliches Bild. Die Folie auf der Unterseite könne dann das Wasser "abfangen", dass durch evtl Risse sonst ins Erdreich versickern würde. Außerdem wäre die Folie gegen die nicht unerhebliche UV Strahlung hier geschützt.
> 
> ...



Hi Rolf,
das mit Folie unter Beton geht schon.
Nennt sich Verbundmatte von Naturagart - habe genau aus den gleichen Gründen meinen Schwimm- und Koi-Teich so gebaut....
Schau mal auf meine HP, da ist der gesamte Aufwand dokumentiert..

LG


----------

